# Uses of sawdust shavings and yard debre



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

There has been a lot of discussion on what to do with sawdust and shavings produced while woodworking. Many people use there's for mulch, gardening, and animal bedding. Others have used them for heating. While a pile of sawdust doesn't burn very well, there are ways to get it to burn better. I saw a post on this forum where the author discussed making fire starters. Elsewhere on the web, I have seen people all over the world using some type of press to compact a mixture, including sawdust, into blocks or disc shape briquettes. That is what brings me to this post.

I have always had to haul my shavings and yard debris to the local burrow waste area. Recently, I acquired a wood stove and searched for means of burning my wood waste. Since I have difficulty burning usable wood, this seemed logical. There are videos on youtube showing demonstrations of these presses. One site I found was from the Beaverton Rotary. They developed one press they call the Petterson press. Here is a link. They build these presses for third world impoverished countries. These briquettes use all kinds of waste including paper, sawdust, grass clippings, pete, ect…

I realy like the idea so I drew up some quick plans to build one. One uses a hand lever, the other, I am thinking about using with a scissor jack. Here are some pictures of my ideas. Please let me know what you think.

This part attaches to the bottom of the container. It has pvc pipes that allow the water to drain off the briquettes while they are pressed.









Here is the one using a jack. Sorry, jack isn't show. It will go upside done on the top of the press.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome, thank you so much for the link. I live in the great white north and have been contemplating that same thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like a great use for all the sawdust I accumulate. I wonder if straight sawdust would work or if it needs paper mixed in?


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice. Do you have any info on approximately how many BTUs a briquette will generate and how long do they burn before you need to add another briquette, based on the PVC Peterson press? I like the concept and would like to learn more on how efficient it would be in a 20' by 20' shop. I like the press that uses the PVC pipe, easier to build, smaller foot print for storage and would seem to be better at water extraction. Great post!


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know about the btu's. I have read that they will burn for about an hour. That would depend on how big they are I would assume.

I am sure straight sawdust will work. I will try it and let you know for sure.


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

very interesting. If possible could I get a copy of your finished plans? This would be a great way to use up my sawdust.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the idea, and link. always looking for green concepts.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem. As soon as I finish a few things I'll give everyone a copy of the plans. Keep watching this thread, I'll post them.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought about using the pvc for the press but I am concerned about storing them during the summer. I think the blocks might be better.


----------



## JRod (Dec 10, 2009)

That is a great idea as I wondered what else would be in the mixture.

I take the sawdust/shavings and compact them into a coffee can add a small amount of kerosene,this makes a fire starter for the kindling.

Thanks again


----------

